
Startups Should Team Up to Grow - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2007/10/17/startups-should-team-up-to-grow/
======
brett
I would imagine this type of thing is going to happen more often among YC
startups as the number of them grows. Both straight mergers a la
Infogami/Reddit and, probably even more likely, founders from
failing/faltering YC companies jumping ship to join other YC startups.

~~~
terpua
Didn't the same thing happen to YC company Auctomatic?

------
fauigerzigerk
I'd love to see more mergers between IT and non-IT startups. Obviously most
wouldn't be a good fit, but the ones that are could be very interesting.

------
electric
What if there is a cultural mismatch between the two companies?

